
Considerations in Crypto Backdoor Policy - patrickg_zill
https://civic.mit.edu/blog/natematias/how-would-you-design-crypto-backdoor-regulation-ed-felten-at-citp
======
Nomentatus
Very odd sensation, reading something sensible on the subject.

~~~
patrickg_zill
I think a good job is done on the various ways to look at it. My personal view
is that in general I am against it, though: I think there shouldn't be
backdoors.

